
82 Maxims About Life That Made Alejandro Jodorowsky the Filmmaker He Is Today - phprida
http://nofilmschool.com/2015/09/82-maxims-life-made-alejandro-jodorosky-filmmaker-he-is-today?utm_content=bufferdca04&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
antman
That was very good. Thanks for sharing.

